# Suche noch Visu Möglichkeiten für WAGO 750-881



## Alex0815 (10 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine 750-881 für eine Hausautomatisierung am Rennen und plane dort jetzt eine Visu für zu erstellen.
Mir ist da am wichtigsten, dass ich diese Visu am IPhone und IPad benutzen kann.
Direkt in Codesys habe ich bereits über die VisuFunktion (PLC_VISU)  ein paar Bilder gezeichnet und auch über die Visu WebApp aus dem Apple Store ansteuern können, soweit funktioniert das gut.
Jedoch finde ich die Erstellung in Bezug auf Darstellung und „Usability“ für das Iphone, und auch die grafischen Möglichkeiten dort nicht sehr gut…. Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Alternative, im Zuge dessen bin ich schon auf IP Symcon gestoßen. Dieses finde ich grafisch schon sehr ansprechend und laut Homepage ist dieses auch sehr auf mobile Endgeräte abgestimmt.

Kennt Ihr noch mehr Möglichkeiten mit dem ich eine „App“ für das Iphone und IPad relativ gut erstellen könnte? Gerne auch Tips wie ich die Codesys Visu so hingehend einstellen kann, dass bei der Erstellung schon berücksichtigt wird, dass sie ausschließlich für die WebApp arbeiten soll...?  

Vielleicht könnte ja auch mal jemand ein paar Bilder hochladen, wie die Visu (Iphone) für eine Hausautomatisierung bei Ihm  - erstellt über Codesys "PLC_VISU" Web App - aussieht...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SPS-Horst (17 Februar 2016)

Hallo Alex0815,

Vorschlag zur Visu: HMI 7"Panel MT4434TE von Kinco, aber nur Sinnvoll als fester Wandeinbau.
Die benutze ich, weil preiswert und per Modbus/IP mit der 881 problemlos zusammen spielt.

siehe: http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/KIH-7-MT4434TE

Dazu gib's ne recht gute IDE, die kostenlos ist.
Die Grafischen Möglichkeiten z.B. LED's, 7Seg-Panels, Datenplotter, Bilder..... sind was ganz anders, als die CodesysVisu V2.3.

Die Visu vom HMI selbst lässt sich u.a. per VNC auf beliebigen PC bzw Tablet Anzeigen/Steuern.
Denke das sollte auch mit einen Iphone gehen.

mfg
Sven


----------



## priceless (18 Februar 2016)

Ich benutze auch das MT4434TE mit Wago über Modbus TCP. Ich hatte am Anfang Probleme mit der Zykluszeit, weil die Wago mit dem Antworten auf den Standard-Modbus-TCP-Treiber von Kinco nicht hinterherkam. 

Es gibt aber von Kinco einen Alternativ-Treiber, der weniger schnell abfragt, damit habe ich keine Probleme mehr:
http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466...t/HMI_Support/Kinco_HMI_als_Modbus_TCP_Master


----------



## priceless (18 Februar 2016)

Hier eine VNC-App für das iPhone, die habe ich auch im Einsatz, läuft.
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/vnc-viewer/id352019548?mt=8


----------



## spstiger (22 Februar 2016)

Hallo Priceless,

vielen Dank für das Feedback und den Hinweis. Der "Sondertreiber" von Kinco ist nicht mehr notwendig, es kann der normale Modbus TCP oder UDP-Treiber genutzt werden.

In allen Treibern ist es inzwischen möglich, über den Parameter "Protocol Timeout 2" die Poll-Rate in Millisekunden individuell einzustellen. Damit zwingt ihr die CPUs nicht mehr in die Knie.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (22 Februar 2016)

Moin,
ich weiß nicht, ob es das bei Wago auch gibt, aber bei Beckhoff gibt es einen Webservice. Damit kann man via JavaScript mit der SPS kommunizieren und somit von jedem Browser auf die Visu zuzugreifen. War für mich die einzig wahre Lösung, denn gerade eine Hausautomation soll über Jahre / Jahrzehnte verfügbar sein, aber die Apps und Handys ändern sich so schnell, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, wie lange dann die eine oder andere Lösung noch funktioniert.
Sieht bei mir dann in etwa so aus http://steuerung.hf-net.de/steuerung/m.index.htm für das Handy oder http://steuerung.hf-net.de/steuerung/index.htm#eg für das Tablet.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## BunnyMC (25 Februar 2016)

Hi Alex,


ich selber nutze das von dir schon erwähnte IP Symcon mit einer 750-881 und bin äußerst zufrieden.
Vor allem mit Blick auf Aussehen und Kompatibilität zu iOS, Androiden etc ist es super weil du eine App nutzen kannst und/oder per webinterface zugriff hast.


Bei der Lösung gibt es einige Vorteile aber auch Nachteile (meine Meinung):


Vorteile
-----------
- andere Systeme können mit eingebunden werden und mit der Wago interagieren (z.b. Homematic, Plugwise, eHz Stromzähler, RGB Stripes, Hue Lampen, ....)
- sehr einfacher Aufbau der Visualisierung und einbinden weiterer Logiken (Php Scripte)
- wird laufend weiter entwickelt


Nachteile
------------
- zu empfehlen ist mindestens die Pro Version welche nicht gerade billig ist
- einige Leute haben Probleme sobald zuviele Merker der SPS angesprochen werden (bei mir ist alles ok mit ca. 100-150, ich denke bei denen geht es um >=500)
- du brauchst ein weiteres System worauf der IPS Server läuft (bei der bald erscheinenden 4.0 geht auch ein raspberry)


Zusammengefasst, bei den Systemen die ich bis jetzt getestet habe war ich mit IPS am glücklichsten.


----------

